# Bottega knot gold



## fitphat10

I can't believe the knots are being discontinued!  I've always wanted a gold one.  Anyone have any leads on how to get one?


----------



## indiaink

fitphat10 said:


> I can't believe the knots are being discontinued!  I've always wanted a gold one.  Anyone have any leads on how to get one?
> 
> View attachment 4855433


Call the BV Orlando Outlet, I think they’ve got some Knots. Not sure about this one, but Christopher would surely be glad to help you.


----------



## krawford

fitphat10 said:


> I can't believe the knots are being discontinued!  I've always wanted a gold one.  Anyone have any leads on how to get one?
> 
> View attachment 4855433


That was a favorite Knot of mine!


----------



## jade

Oh no! I have absolutely no purpose for the Knot but it is on my list too. The gold is so pretty and I want a metallic bag!


----------



## baglici0us

This is an HG of mine. I spotted it twice on TRR in the past month or so and didn’t pull the trigger but one became available on Fashionphile last night and I got it! Will share photos when it arrives.


----------



## indiaink

baglici0us said:


> This is an HG of mine. I spotted it twice on TRR in the past month or so and didn’t pull the trigger but one became available on Fashionphile last night and I got it! Will share photos when it arrives.


Congrats! Will look for that reveal thread!


----------



## Brightcastle

baglici0us said:


> This is an HG of mine. I spotted it twice on TRR in the past month or so and didn’t pull the trigger but one became available on Fashionphile last night and I got it! Will share photos when it arrives.


congrats! Please do post the pics, would love to see it!


----------



## fitphat10

I did see the one on fashionphile too and was debating because the bottom looked off to me in color.  I couldn't decide if it was discoloration or my crappy computer  screen   hope it works out for you though!


----------



## baglici0us

Yeah, I wasn’t sure if it was the lighting but figured it’s easy to return if it is discolored. Fashionphile is also much better than TRR at disclosing any issues IMO.


----------



## muchstuff

baglici0us said:


> Yeah, I wasn’t sure if it was the lighting but figured it’s easy to return if it is discolored. Fashionphile is also much better than TRR at disclosing any issues IMO.


Not so much these days, some of us are finding...


----------



## baglici0us

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/bottega-veneta-intrecciato-bruciato-knot-clutch-859gp?position=89
		


Theres a gold knot available on TRR!


----------



## baglici0us

muchstuff said:


> Not so much these days, some of us are finding...



Good to know... will report back when it gets here on Wednesday!


----------



## fitphat10

How was it bagalicious?


----------



## baglici0us

fitphat10 said:


> How was it bagalicious?



I think it’s going back to Fashionphile. Firstly, it had a missing link and also after handling it, I could smell a strong metallic smell on my hands. It’s a shame because it’s a beautiful knot otherwise.


----------



## Love Of My Life

baglici0us said:


> I think it’s going back to Fashionphile. Firstly, it had a missing link and also after handling it, I could smell a strong metallic smell on my hands. It’s a shame because it’s a beautiful knot otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 4865494
> View attachment 4865495



I own this knot as I collect them.. This is not a good look & sorry for your disappointment

Keep checking other sites as they do turn up..


----------



## baglici0us

Love Of My Life said:


> I own this knot as I collect them.. This is not a good look & sorry for your disappointment
> 
> Keep checking other sites as they do turn up..


Thanks! I’m curious to know, since you have this knot, do your hands smell after handling your knot? Fashionphile disclosed that it had been refurbished and I’m wondering if maybe some sort of metal treatment had been added during the refurbish process or if the knots had that from the beginning.


----------



## Brightcastle

baglici0us said:


> I think it’s going back to Fashionphile. Firstly, it had a missing link and also after handling it, I could smell a strong metallic smell on my hands. It’s a shame because it’s a beautiful knot otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 4865494
> View attachment 4865495


It’s stunning, such a pity it didn’t work out.


----------



## Love Of My Life

baglici0us said:


> Thanks! I’m curious to know, since you have this knot, do your hands smell after handling your knot? Fashionphile disclosed that it had been refurbished and I’m wondering if maybe some sort of metal treatment had been added during the refurbish process or if the knots had that from the beginning.



No my hands do not smell.. Perhaps someone might have used a metal cleaner on the bag?
I have several knots with silver hammered corners & none of them have an odor or an unusual smell
but I have never treated any of my knots..
Modern does many repairs for BV & they are very easy to have a conversation with about this..
You may want to give them a call just for reference..


----------



## happiness07

I bought this knot December at Bergdoff.Almost $4K and i don’t regret it .I loveeee this bag literally goes with everything .She is Def my bae .I will post afew pictures.Goodluck getting one


----------



## krawford

happiness07 said:


> I bought this knot December at Bergdoff.Almost $4K and i don’t regret it .I loveeee this bag literally goes with everything .She is Def my bae .I will post afew pictures.Goodluck getting one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874920
> View attachment 4874924


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheremushki

happiness07 said:


> I bought this knot December at Bergdoff.Almost $4K and i don’t regret it .I loveeee this bag literally goes with everything .She is Def my bae .I will post afew pictures.Goodluck getting one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874920
> View attachment 4874924



You look AMAZING.


----------



## happiness07

cheremushki said:


> You look AMAZING.


Thanks


----------



## fitphat10

I GOT THE KNOT!  Thank you soooooo much to Marebear8 for the tip off.  I posted on a fluke not really thinking anything would come of it.  But this truly was a lucky experience!!!  It's exquisite!


----------



## cheremushki

Ohhh what fits?  And does it have hooks inside?


----------



## fitphat10

cheremushki said:


> Ohhh what fits?  And does it have hooks inside?


I can fit my samsung phone (I think an iPhone would not fit) and a lipstick. No hook and it is not light.  Definitely not the most practical bag but probably my prettiest


----------



## happiness07

Wohoo congratulations  isn’t she a beauty .


----------



## _Moravia_

fitphat10 said:


> I GOT THE KNOT!  Thank you soooooo much to Marebear8 for the tip off.  I posted on a fluke not really thinking anything would come of it.  But this truly was a lucky experience!!!  It's exquisite!
> 
> View attachment 4879845



This is one of my favourite BV Knots but I had buyer's fatigue last year during the pandemic so didn't think to buy it when they were fazing the TM-era handbags out of my local BV boutique. Of course, when I finally went to inquire about it they were all sold out! Hoping to eventually find a pristine version on a reseller site. Fingers crossed!


----------



## monae

fitphat10 said:


> I GOT THE KNOT!  Thank you soooooo much to Marebear8 for the tip off.  I posted on a fluke not really thinking anything would come of it.  But this truly was a lucky experience!!!  It's exquisite!
> 
> View attachment 4879845


it looks amazing! I am also in the market to buy one


----------



## jeune_fille

Knots in the BV Outlets are 40% off.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

jeune_fille said:


> Knots in the BV Outlets are 40% off.



Also Satin ones? You are probably based in the US?


----------



## jeune_fille

CrackBerryCream said:


> Also Satin ones? You are probably based in the US?



Yes Satin ones as well. I am based in the US.


----------



## EvaH

They are in the outlets in Europe as well (Firenze, Paris, London). I got mine back in September in London (it was a Knot Chain because the one without doesn't even fit my phone!) and they still have some in those 3 cities  (but not the ones I am looking for i.e black silk and gold silk)


----------



## jeune_fille

EvaH said:


> They are in the outlets in Europe as well (Firenze, Paris, London). I got mine back in September in London (it was a Knot Chain because the one without doesn't even fit my phone!) and they still have some in those 3 cities  (but not the ones I am looking for i.e black silk and gold silk)
> 
> View attachment 5284766


I love this color.. so magical and mysterious!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thanks for the heads up @EvaH If Brexit didn't happen I'd call up London now. With the snake trim I think it cannot be shipped "overseas" to the EU.

I called the outlets in Noventa, Italy (didn't have any more left) and Metzingen, Germany. The latter is almost impossible to reach by phone. Called 20 times and only once a person picked up. The SA said they only have a few left (studs, python), no silk at all.

I managed to find a grey one from a small consignment shop though, which should arrive next week.


----------



## jbags07

EvaH said:


> They are in the outlets in Europe as well (Firenze, Paris, London). I got mine back in September in London (it was a Knot Chain because the one without doesn't even fit my phone!) and they still have some in those 3 cities  (but not the ones I am looking for i.e black silk and gold silk)
> 
> View attachment 5284766


Gorgeous color


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

My Bottega Knot Gold.


----------



## 880

Purses & Perfumes said:


> View attachment 5289923
> 
> My Bottega Knot Gold.


So happy for you! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

880 said:


> So happy for you! Absolutely stunning!


Thank you!  I followed your suggestion and am planning to carry it with a white knit sweater top and jeans, and meet friends for lunch as soon as it warms up a bit here.


----------



## jbags07

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Thank you!  I followed your suggestion and am planning to carry it with a white knit sweater top and jeans, and meet friends for lunch as soon as it warms up a bit here.


Absolutely gorgeous!  Please share a pic when you carry her, love the ensemble you plan to wear


----------



## _Moravia_

View attachment 5289923

My Bottega Knot Gold. 
[/QUOTE]



jbags07 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  Please share a pic when you carry her, love the ensemble you plan to wear



Fabulous! Yes, please do post a photo when you have an opportunity.

I'm still on the lookout for one of these myself but this particular one is hard to come by in mint condition. There was one for sale on eBay recently but I wasn't fast enough!


----------



## jbags07

_Moravia_ said:


> View attachment 5289923
> 
> My Bottega Knot Gold.





Fabulous! Yes, please do post a photo when you have an opportunity.

I'm still on the lookout for one of these myself but this particular one is hard to come by in mint condition. There was one for sale on eBay recently but I wasn't fast enough!
[/QUOTE]
There was one on TRR too. It went fast. If i see one pop up i will let u know…..


----------



## _Moravia_

jbags07 said:


> Fabulous! Yes, please do post a photo when you have an opportunity.
> 
> I'm still on the lookout for one of these myself but this particular one is hard to come by in mint condition. There was one for sale on eBay recently but I wasn't fast enough!


There was one on TRR too. It went fast. If i see one pop up i will let u know…..
[/QUOTE]

Thanks very much!


----------



## EvaH

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thanks for the heads up @EvaH If Brexit didn't happen I'd call up London now. With the snake trim I think it cannot be shipped "overseas" to the EU.
> 
> I called the outlets in Noventa, Italy (didn't have any more left) and Metzingen, Germany. The latter is almost impossible to reach by phone. Called 20 times and only once a person picked up. The SA said they only have a few left (studs, python), no silk at all.
> 
> I managed to find a grey one from a small consignment shop though, which should arrive next week.


Sorry, just saw this. I meant the outlet The Mall in Mecca near Firenze, they had loads back in December. But happy you got yours, would love to see a picture!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

EvaH said:


> Sorry, just saw this. I meant the outlet The Mall in Mecca near Firenze, they had loads back in December. But happy you got yours, would love to see a picture!



Thank you! And no worries, when I called up the outlets there were only these two actually picking up. I literally called the German one 20 times…

Here are two pics of my Knot in different lights. The frontal shot on white marble is daylight and the other artificial light.


----------



## kmang011

indiaink said:


> Call the BV Orlando Outlet, I think they’ve got some Knots. Not sure about this one, but Christopher would surely be glad to help you.



My SA at the Orlando Outlets is Sebastian. He’s also very good! Do you happen to know if Lido sandals roll in very often there?


----------



## EvaH

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you! And no worries, when I called up the outlets there were only these two actually picking up. I literally called the German one 20 times…
> 
> Here are two pics of my Knot in different lights. The frontal shot on white marble is daylight and the other artificial light.


Ah yes they work with WhatsApp via the online boutique service. Calling the stores directly get you no where 

My gosh yours is soo beautiful and I think much more versatile. I am realising now that I don't know what to wear my purple with so considering grabbing a black one secondhand... It is beautiful but no idea what to do with it!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

EvaH said:


> Ah yes they work with WhatsApp via the online boutique service. Calling the stores directly get you no where
> 
> My gosh yours is soo beautiful and I think much more versatile. I am realising now that I don't know what to wear my purple with so considering grabbing a black one secondhand... It is beautiful but no idea what to do with it!


I love purple though. It would look amazing with any olive, bronze, gold, tan, beige/nude and everything between black and white for sure.


----------



## Hanash

Spotted one on Therealreal today .... catch it if interested as I suspect it will not hang around! Is this the price you would expect to pay - I guess they are tricky to find now!


----------

